# New android app to send newspapers and magazines to your Kindle



## duluoz (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi,

I have recently published an android app that allows you to send popular newspapers and magazines directly to your kindle.

It is still in beta, and I am working on a new version, but I think it is now stable enough to use and invite comment.

Link to play store version is https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jrcdesign.ebookbeamer

Very grateful for comments, suggestions etc.

Jamie


----------



## BenEBrewer (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Jamie,

Great idea - does it send the issues straight to your Kindle or to you Kindle email address?

It seems to be just news channels and journals - maybe you could look at including paid options for magazine inclusion with commission etc

Great idea though and once expanded could take off well


----------



## duluoz (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Ben,

It sends the publication to your kindle email address (or whichever email address you specify).

It uses Calibre recipes mostly - so it has most of the popular daily newspapers, and lots of the more popular magazines. I'm adding RSS feeds and webpages in the next version.

If there are any particular magazines you think would be good, let me know and I can try to add them.


----------

